
Scientists are trying to bottle solar energy and turn it into liquid fuel - dpflan
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/scientists-are-trying-bottle-solar-energy-turn-it-liquid-fuel-ncna930676
======
dpflan
""" One important factor in the cost will be the fuel's efficiency, which
currently is quite low. The prototype fuels respond only to the shortest
wavelengths of sunlight, including ultraviolet and blue, which account for
just 5 percent of the solar energy available. Moth-Poulsen says he's working
to extend the fuel's sensitivity to include more of the spectrum. """

